# Muslim groups demand NYPD purge a major domestic terrorism report



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

In a move calculated to sacrifice truth and accuracy for political correctness, plaintiffs in two federal lawsuits are seeking to do more than merely sanitize a *New York City Police Department* lengthy report on *Islamic terrorism* - they want it to disappear.

This is all part of a secret negotiation process the city has entered into in an effort to settle the suits filed against the NYPD due to its monitoring of mosques, the New York Post disclosed Sunday in an exclusive report.

The groundbreaking, 92-page report, titled "Radicalization in the West: The Homegrown Threat," angers critics who say it promotes "religious profiling" and discrimination against Muslims. But law-enforcement sources say removing the report now would come at the worst time - after mounting terror attacks by Islamic extremists in Paris, Boston, Sydney and Ottawa.

Here in New York, Zale Thompson, a man who heeded online calls by ISIS for jihad, attacked two NYPD officers with a hatchet in October.

"The harm is that it sends the message that the NYPD is going to back down on its counterterrorism effort in the name of political correctness," a former NYPD official told the Post. "Shame on the NYPD if they do."

In addition to yanking the report, plaintiffs in the lawsuit are seeking to completely halt all police surveillance within the Muslim community, and remove any reports that resulted from prior surveillance.

If the plaintiffs have their way, all reports will go "poof!" as though they'd never existed.

With what seems today like a crystal ball, the 2007 NYPD report identified an "emerging threat" - al-Qaida-inspired jihadists in the United States and abroad, hell-bent on attacking their host countries.

"Radicalization is something the NYPD saw happening in Europe," said the former NYPD official. "It was prescient in identifying this phenomenon and predicting it would increase."

The report's warnings included, according to the Post:


"The majority of radical individuals began as 'unremarkable' - they had 'unremarkable' jobs, had lived 'unremarkable' lives and had little, if any criminal history."
Most terrorist wannabes are reasonably well-educated male Muslims between ages 18 and 35, local residents, second- or third-generation with roots in the Middle East or South Asia, and from middle-class families.
"The Internet is a driver and enabler for the process of radicalization" - providing information on extremist beliefs to practical advice on constructing weapons
Recent converts to Islam can be the most radical. "Their need to prove their religious convictions to their companions often makes them the most aggressive."
Potential jihadists flock to mosques as their religious beliefs deepen, then withdraw from them when "the individual's level of extremism surpasses that of the mosque."
Once a person is radicalized, an attack can happen very quickly. "While the other phases of radicalization may take place gradually, over two to three years, this jihadization component can be a very rapid process, taking only a few months, or even weeks."
Muslim groups filed their lawsuits in a Brooklyn federal district court after the Associated Press exposed the NYPD counterterrorism's practice of surveilling mosques.

Those who blithely go through life ignoring the truth are often represented by three monkeys that hear no evil, see no evil and speak no evil.

New York may soon be adding read no evil to the list.

Read more: http://www.bizpacreview.com/2015/01...omestic-terrorism-report-173527#ixzz3PD14FPlQ


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

political correction will be the death of us all


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

That and the fact that they're producing at least 10 kids to our 2.
Great way to seize a country from within after they act on our seaports.










There are over 22 confirmed terrorist Jihad camps in the United States belonging to Jamaat ul-Fuqra, a branch of Al Qaeda. There are far more than 22 but as per usual, nothing to see here...


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

And those vicious killers sit back and laugh because they know that when it comes to destroying us our worst enemies are ourselves not them.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

NUFF SAID!
The Shoe Bomber was a Muslim
The Beltway Snipers were Muslims
The Fort Hood Shooter was a Muslim
The underwear Bomber was a Muslim
The U-S.S. Cole Bombers were Muslims
The Madrid Train Bombers were Muslims
The Bafi Nightclub Bombers were Muslims
The London Subway Bombers were Muslims
The Moscow Theatre Attackers were Muslims
The Boston Marathon Bombers were Muslims
The Pan-Am flight #93 Bombers were Muslims
The Air France Entebbe Hijackers were Muslims
The Iranian Embassy Takeover, was by Muslims
The Beirut U.S. Embassy bombers were Muslims
The Libyan U.S. Embassy Attack was by Musiims
The Buenos Aires Suicide Bombers were Muslims
The Israeli Olympic Team Attackers were Muslims
The Kenyan U.S, Embassy Bombers were Muslims
The Saudi, Khobar Towers Bombers were Muslims
The Beirut Marine Barracks bombers were Muslims
The Besian Russian School Attackers were Muslims
The first World Trade Center Bombers were Muslims
The Bombay & Mumbai India Attackers were Muslims
The Achille Lauro Cruise Ship Hijackers were Muslims
The September 11th 2001 Airline Hijackers were Muslims'
Think of it:
Buddhists living with Hindus = No Problem
Hindus living with Christians = No Problem
Hindus living with Jews = No Problem
Christians living with Shintos = No Problem
Shintos living with Confucians = No Problem
Confusians living with Baha'is = No Problem
Baha'is living with Jews = No Problem
Jews living with Atheists = No Problem
Atheists living with Buddhists = No Problem
Buddhists living with Sikhs = No Problem
Sikhs living with Hindus = No Problem
Hindus living with Baha'is = No Problem
Baha'is living with Christians = No Problem
Christians living with Jews = No Problem
Jews living with Buddhists = No Problem
Buddhists living with Shintos = No Problem
Shintos living with Atheists = No Problem
Atheists living with Confucians = No Problem
Confusians living with Hindus = No Problem
Muslims living with Hindus = Problem
Muslims living with Buddhists = Problem
Muslims living with Christians = Problem
Muslims living with Jews = Problem
Muslims living with Sikhs = Problem
Muslims living with Baha'is = Problem
Muslims living with Shintos = Problem
Muslims living with Atheists = Problem
MUSLIMS LIVING WITH MUSLIMS = BIG PROBLEM
**********SO THIS LEAD TO *****************
They're not happy in Gaza
They're not happy in Egypt
They're not happy in Libya
They're not happy in Morocco
They're not happy in Iran
They're not happy in Iraq
They're not happy in Yemen
They're not happy in Afghanistan
They're not happy in Pakistan
They're not happy in Syria
They're not happy in Lebanon
They're not happy in Nigeria
They're not happy in Kenya
They're not happy in Sudan
******** So, where are they happy? **********
They're happy in Australia
They're happy in England
They're happy in Belgium
They're happy in France
They're happy in Italy
They're happy in Germany
They're happy in Sweden
They're happy in the USA & Canada
They're happy in Norway & India
They're happy in almost every country that is not Islamic! And who do they blame? Not Islam... Not their leadership... Not themselves... THEY BLAME THE COUNTRIES THEY ARE HAPPY IN!! And they want to change the countries they're happy in, to be like the countries they came from where they were unhappy and finally they will be get hammered
!!!!
Islamic Jihad: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
ISIS: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Al-Qaeda: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Taliban: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Hamas: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Hezbollah: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Boko Haram: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Al-Nusra: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Abu Sayyaf: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Al-Badr: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Muslim Brotherhood: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Lashkar-e-Taiba: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Palestine Liberation Front: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Ansaru: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Jemaah Islamiyah: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Abdullah Azzam Brigades: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I'd like to purge....my bowels on the Koran


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I've met and known many Muslims who were very nice people and some who were very American.

With that said, would I be the first to stand up and fight against internment camps? NO! would I be 2nd? NO! Would I stand up at all? Well, after every single Muslim is locked up, I might say, "Hey, there are a bunch of them who should be freed! But, if they aren't, eh, whatever."

Even the ones who are Americanized, can we really be sure? The friggin' Marathon Brothers (don't recall and don't want to bother trying to spell that name) were quite Americanized and look what happened with them?

I HATE saying this, I mean that, I HATE SAYING THIS, but can we trust ANY of them? Time and time again it's shown we cannot. I really wish those who are on our side against the nutjobs were far more vocal and far more obvious in their attempts to STOP the maniacs so we knew we COULD trust some, maybe even most of them.

Until then, I don't fully trust a single Muslim.

On a side note, I hit the 'like' button, but with some of these I'm uncomfortable hitting "LIKE". It's more like, I AGREE than Like. Hell, there are a shitload of things here I AGREE with, but I don't LIKE.

Just saying.


----------

